# Best Diabetic Dog Food



## bluefreckles (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi, new here. I have a 14 year old dog who is diabetic,almost blind and hard of hearing, but she is very happy. She has been diabetic for 4 years now and has been on the vet prescribed Hills WD dry dog food. I know from looking at the ingredients this is not a very healthy dog food but I get really stressed when I think about changing to something else because the choices are limitless and overwhelming. Alot of the "natural grain free" foods have really high protein and fat and carbs? Does anyone have a suggestion or are you currently feeding your diabetic dog a dry food with good results. Or let me know if you also are feeding the WD with good results and if you think I should just leave her on that. She poops like 3-4 times a day because the fiber content is so high with the WD. She is no longer overweight either like when she first became diabetic. She is a yellow lab/australian shepard and about 65 pounds I think.

ps I don't have the time to do a raw diet so dry food has to suffice

Thank you for any help and advice


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Can you do canned food? That would be better than any dry for a diabetic dog, and is easier and less time consuming than raw. The high carb content in dry food can jack their blood sugar around.


----------



## bluefreckles (Jun 29, 2011)

I never tried it, do you have a suggestion of a brand that would be good?


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi! I don't know too much about feeding a diabetic dog, but I do know a good resource for checking in to all kinds of foods. Go to www.dogfoodadvisor.com and read, read, read. I believe diabetic dogs would do well on a high meat, low carb can food, but I'm no expert by any means. BG is one brand that comes to mind, but there are many others available. Good luck to you and your "pup"!


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

If you want to feed a dry kibble, look at nutrisca (http://nutrisca.dogswell.com/). It is made with ingredients that are lower on the glycemic index, and it is considered a diabetic friendly pet food.


----------

